# "rolling"old fenders



## schwinner (Apr 20, 2009)

got a 1953 Schwinn, that i am fixing up and want to get the original fenders cleaned up and looking sweet before i powdercoat. 

Does anyone have any tips or know of anyone in the Northern CA area that "rolls" fenders?  Thanks.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2009)

do you want to make bikes your hobby or is this just one bike you have you want to fix up. i can give you a contact that sells the rollers for 300. And they are worth every penny I paid for it. i rolled a dozen fenders which saved me prob a couple hundred.


----------



## schwinner (Apr 21, 2009)

no, just looking to fix up this one bike, right now anyway. What brand is your roller, maybe i can find people on the internet with some keywords.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 24, 2009)

*Fender roller*



militarymonark said:


> do you want to make bikes your hobby or is this just one bike you have you want to fix up. i can give you a contact that sells the rollers for 300. And they are worth every penny I paid for it. i rolled a dozen fenders which saved me prob a couple hundred.




can you give me the address?


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 25, 2009)

*Why Roll ?*

hammer them out & skim them,
i found this quicker, & best in the
end result.of course either way ...
the experience, & talent play the role.


----------

